# Associates or Bachelors?



## t.adams (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi, I am starting SCI in july and was wondering if there is a big diffrence between having a bachelors or associates degrees when applying for jobs?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

As a cook? No. I've hired cooks despite their degrees. It has never been an issue with me.


----------

